# Is two better then one?



## Cliptomaniac (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello Again,

So I am switching gears, if you read my previous post you would know I was working on setting up a Hex tank. I today found out my father in law had a 45g rectangular tank. I've made the decision to resurrect this tank because I feel the fish will have a better swimming experience, plus it will allow me to have a little more choice in fish. Now my question is would it be better to have, for example, two Fluval 200 series or one Fluval 300? Same with heaters, two 100w or one 200w? Or any other suggestions or insight on equipment setups.

Thanks,
David


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Some people might ask why bother with 2 filters, but I like 2 filters mainly because of creating flow. Also, you can alternate cleaning, use different media, add different inline heaters, diffusers, reactors, etc etc to each filter. I do think I'd rather just stick with 1 heater though. Just my opinions.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Depends on how much clutter you want in your tank. If you prefer to have more equipment than livestock in your tank. But really, one filter amd one heater is enough. Keeps your hydro bill half the cost of doubling your equipment.

Sent from my mobile phone


----------

